# Does Tshirtgang.com use Gildan shirts?



## ThatShirtCompany (May 24, 2013)

I'm just curious if TShirtGang uses Gildan tees as their base line and if they do are they Ultra Cotton or the thinner Heavy Cotton, if anyone knows, please let me know, I sent them an email on Wednesday and still haven't heard anything back - I might count them out just for that reason alone, we'll see, thanks in advance guys


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I thought they used Alstyle......


----------



## ThatShirtCompany (May 24, 2013)

royster13 said:


> I thought they used Alstyle......


Not sure, that's why I'm asking, I might just count them out, I emailed them 3 times last week with different questions starting on Wednesday morning and still no response.. Waiting to see what Printaura does now, I sent them an email on Saturday.

Danny


----------

